# Did any of your dogs ears stand up AFTER 6 mo of age?



## Joy8764 (Oct 5, 2015)

My male German Shepherd is 6 1/2 mo old. We had his ears taped 2 weeks ago and he got a horrible infection 3 days into it. They are now healed and I'm wondering if there is still hope, or if I should give up on taping. His ears were up for a full week at 4 months, and went back down. I'm just holding on to hope so I thought I would see if anyone has had success after 6 months.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Nothing is guaranteed, but if they were up before then there may still be a chance. I've seen posts of ears coming up later than the 6 month mark. 

Have you looked at other threads dealing with this? Might be some other helpful suggestions. Giving them things to chew and I think chicken feet/necks for the cartilage? Sorry, I'd look up those older threads before I steer you wrong!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I had one barrel chested, heavy boned female with very heavy ear leather whose ears came up @ 6.5 months and took another couple of weeks for them to lose the teepee look without taping them.

I had another female whose ears went between floppy and teepee ears until six months of age when they both went up beautifully... for one week, then flopped. I did not tape her ears either.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

The general rule of thumb is "if the stood once they will stand". But it will depend on if the ear infection affected his ears.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

My 6 year old GSD's left ear went up for a few days at about 4 months old and never again. We taped from 5-7 months to no avail. Leerburg | Taping German Shepherds Ears


----------



## IronhorseRomo (Jul 20, 2015)

That's always a suck feeling. My dog had 1 floppy ear. It finally decided to stand on its own at 4 months. Hope it gets better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joy8764 (Oct 5, 2015)

Thank you, all, for the advice/personal experience. He has big, thick, heavy ears so maybe that is why it's taking a little longer? We are trying to tape them one last time a week from today. His ears have actually been changing the last couple of days and occasionally stand throughout the day (although no longer than a minute or two). So maybe there is still hope after all! I'm actually REALLY hoping they decide to beat us and stand up on their own by the time we take him in! Just wishfull thinking ?


----------



## Joy8764 (Oct 5, 2015)

Here is a couple pics of him.


----------

